# Help! What breed is my cat?



## Totoro (Sep 20, 2011)

Help! What breed is Totoro?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Please see this thread:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/81347-what-breed-your-cat.html


----------



## Totoro (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks, but i couldnt find anything that resembled him.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's a domestic medium hair.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

He is a domestic cat, or moggie, just like the rest 95% of the cat population


----------



## Bambi (Sep 13, 2011)

:O!! he looks like my Lenore so much!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

From the one photo, it's very difficult to determine, but looks like a Domestic. A standing side-view photo, head profile, and head face-on would give a better look to determine if it may have any particular breed.


----------



## Totoro (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay, I will get a better picture.


----------

